# Glue for driftwood and stone needed



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have an arrangement of driftwood that I'd like to keep together and down. Aquastick (expoxy) and silicone aquarium glue have not worked. I need something that will firmly attach to both and, or course, not be toxic. 

I've heard that super glue is a possible alternative. Thoughts?


----------



## Paul_fox (May 4, 2005)

I wouldnt use superglue I have heard its not good in a tank.... Is Aquastick what we have in the UK called Milliput? I used Muliput in my tank a number of times, some salty fish keepers use it to hold rocks together

A possible alternative for you is stainless steel screws?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

If super glue will infact hold (I'd use the gel), it's safe for tanks. It essentially dries as a plastic. 

We used superglue all the time at work to fix broken impellers and never had any issues... other than the super glue eventually failing and having to reglue the thing 

Edit: if that won't work I've got one other alternative for you. A friend and I did a set up where we built a wall of driftwood using many small pieces. To secure them together we drilled holes through the wood and put acrylic rods/strips through the holes. You couldn't see where we had drilled/braced and the wall held together perfectly.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

What about two stage epoxies? It's very strong and I believe it's inert after the curing process. Probably have to do some research on that though. I'm not 100% sure on it.


----------

